# whats a good detangler?



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">hey guys....i need some help finding a good detangler for Peaches's matty butt.
does anyone have any suggestions? petsilk perhaps?







</span>


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've never used Petsilk, but a lot of people here have talked about Bless the Beast products. I'm almost tempted to order some, but I have such big bottles of shampoo and conditioner from the pet store so I'll wait till it runs out.
Bless the Beast


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know this stuff isnt a well known fancy brand but it really works. 

Gold Medal Pets- Unicoat.

It really get out the matts and my only complaint is I feel that when I over do the spray it feels residue when it dries but I'm very picky about that. I sprayed priss down really good a few days ago to get some knots out and I washed her the next day and man her hair was soft from the leave in conditioner. I think its good stuff.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e_@May 5 2005, 10:31 PM
> *<span style="font-family:Times">hey guys....i need some help finding a good detangler for Peaches's matty butt.
> does anyone have any suggestions? petsilk perhaps?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ice to Ice by Chris Christenson, works well. It makes their hair feel nice and soft also.

busters mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ice on Ice
Diluted Coat Handler Conditioner
Crown Royal grooming spray
Pure Paws spray


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Scissors ....
i'm a mad mommy... i let kodie's matts get sooo bad... i cut all his body hair off two days ago!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Bless the Beasts fur pomade is AMAZING. Nothing else has worked on Sylphide, and with this stuff her coat is silky and tangle free.

I buy it from The Rusty Dog


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindy6755+May 6 2005, 08:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ice to Ice by Chris Christenson, works well. It makes their hair feel nice and soft also.

busters mom








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60337
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ice on Ice is a lovely product but I think it might work best on a silky coat. I use it when I need a light spray of something to brush with but when I need a serious detangling of a cottony coat I use the Bless the Beasts pomade.


----------

